# Oil Painting of Woman Nursing Man Prisoner in Dungeon *possible trigger*



## PinkTerrier (Mar 16, 2004)

Thought this was interesting and didn't know where else to share it. While browsing paintings on eBay I came across this oil painting of a woman nursing a man in a dungeon:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Joyce in the mts. (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow. That's something you don't see every day.

Interesting.


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

If memory serves me right I believe that is the story of a father and his daughter. The captors do not give him even water for days and while meeting him the daughter secretly feeds him her milk.....

...it is heartbreaking , actually!

ETA: Something like the father is all delusional and dehydrated and moans for "water" ..and the daughter visits him and feeds him her milk.....
Does anyone else know more about this story?

.


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

Wow, that is really beautiful and just goes to show how "normal" breastmilk as food/life was at one time.


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

Love the painting, what gets me is the key words...

"key words: listed, museum, exhibited, exhibition, *gay, bondage*, antique, 19th Century, gallery, prison, nude, colection, investment, institute, academy"

...Really?


----------



## pagodafish (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

The thing that's really notable for me (sorry) is the scam flags in the listing. Between the reference to the millionaire art collector friend (who mysteriously lacks the connections to sell this to other collectors himself?), and the description of the painting as "mint" and "antique", I'm guessing that this auction is in some way fraudulent. My first guess would be that the painting was stolen.


----------



## PinkTerrier (Mar 16, 2004)

Most likely it's a reproduction.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeepyCat* 
The thing that's really notable for me (sorry) is the scam flags in the listing. Between the reference to the millionaire art collector friend (who mysteriously lacks the connections to sell this to other collectors himself?), and the description of the painting as "mint" and "antique", I'm guessing that this auction is in some way fraudulent. My first guess would be that the painting was stolen.


----------



## jnet24 (Sep 4, 2006)

So i googled "painting dungeon daughter breastfeeding father and found out that it is based on the "Greek legend of Cimon, who was a prisoner deprived of nourishment for having illegally buried his father. Miraculously, he survives until it is revealed that his daughter, Pero, kept him alive by nursing him at her own breast on each of her visits. This pious scene, above and beyond its quasi-incestuous connotations, inspired Montaigne, Rubens, and many others." It goes on to say, "Pero restores to her father the gift of life." What a beautiful way of looking at breastfeeding, even a daughter breastfeeding her father.

Thanks for sharing that.I guess you are never to old to learn something new.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

And here's the story of a modern-day Pero:
http://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/new-id...stfeed-my-dad/


----------



## PinkTerrier (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow! Super-cool modern day update to the old tale. Thanks for the old stories and the new one!


----------

